# salle d'eau / salle de bains



## la fée

Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux? Si oui, laquelle? Merci et bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Voilà une définition que propose ce site http://www.francetop.net/dictionnaire/synonymes/definition/Salle_d'eau
_
Pièce d'une maison ou d'un appartement qui comprend en général la laveuse et la sécheuse, un lavabo et une toilette. Cette pièce ne comprend pas de baignoire, ce qui la différencie de la salle de bain. La salle d'eau peut également contenir un bidet ou différents autres accessoires._

Vous m'apprenez quelque chose, aujourd'hui. Je ne connaissais pas cette distinction auparavant !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Voici ce que je viens de trouver dans _Larousse_ pour 'la salle d'eau' et 'la salle de bains' :


> *Salle d'eau, *pièce affectée aux soins du corps, équipée d'un lavabo et d'une douche.
> 
> *Salle de bains, *pièce affectée aux soins corporels, et comportant lavabo et baignoire.


1. Est-ce que leur différence est seulement dans l'existence de _baignoire_ ?
2. Est-ce que les Français donne vraiment importance à leur différence ou bien ils les emploient quelques fois interchangeablement ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## xmarabout

pour moi, c'est tout à fait interchangeable... Ceci dit, en Belgique l'expression "salle d'eau" est très rarement utilisée (cfr. les sites d'agences immobilières […])


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Oui, la différence réside uniquement dans la présence de la baignoire (difficile de prendre Larousse en défaut...)

Si on veut décrire utilement la pièce, le distingo est de taille: la baignoire est considérée comme un équipement d'un confort supérieur à la douche.
Cela a par exemple une importance certaine s'il s'agit de la description d'un bien à vendre/louer


----------



## Bezoard

Gemmenita said:


> Voici ce que je viens de trouver dans _Larousse_ pour 'la salle d'eau' et 'la salle de bains' :
> 1. Est-ce que leur différence est seulement dans l'existence de _baignoire_ ?
> 2. Est-ce que les Français donne vraiment importance à leur différence ou bien ils les emploient quelques fois interchangeablement ?


C'est une distinction pratique qu'on observe surtout dans les annonces immobilières à Paris. Dans ma vie quotidienne, j'utilise toujours "salle de bains", même quand il n'y a qu'une douche et pas de baignoire.
Il y a encore quelques personnes (très) âgées qui parlent plutôt du "cabinet de toilette".


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bezoard said:


> C'est une distinction pratique qu'on observe surtout dans les annonces immobilières *à Paris*.


En France aussi


----------



## Bezoard

Je m'en doute, mais mon témoignage _direct_ ne peut porter que sur ce que je connais bien ! Je ne lis pas souvent les annonces immobilières des autres régions !


----------



## xmarabout

Je maintiens donc que c'est assez franco-français


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

...en attendant de savoir ce qu'en disent nos cousins de la Belle Province


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> C'est une distinction pratique qu'on observe surtout dans les *annonces immobilières *[...]. Dans ma vie quotidienne, j'utilise toujours "salle de bains", même quand il n'y a qu'une douche et pas de baignoire.


On peut se serrer la main.
Cela dit, en lisant "salle d'eau", je sais qu'il faut s'attendre à une petite salle de bain sans baignoire.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, on n'emploie pas non plus _salle d'eau_ qui fait en effet très français de France. Dans les annonces immobilières suisses, il est généralement question de salle de bain avec baignoire ou avec douche selon le cas.


----------



## danielc

Je n'entends pas _salle d'eau _au Canada. Mais _chambre de bain_ à l'oral_, _si.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

danielc said:


> _chambre de bain_


Calque de bathroom, me semble-t-il.


----------



## SergueiL

Pour répondre à la question de Gemmenita en #3, en France de nos jours on dira couramment _salle de bain(s),_ que la pièce comporte ou non une baignoire, la terminologie en vigueur dans les agences immobilières n'a pas encore franchi le cap de la langue usuelle. "salle d'eau" me semble une survivance du passé (apparemment franco-française), d'ailleurs quand je l'entends, j'entends encore l'écho de la voix de papa…


----------



## rolmich

Je me demande si le terme "salle de douche" est utilisé, et dans l'affirmative dans quels pays ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Jamais entendu

Mais il semble qu'on puisse dire ou ne pas dire à peu près ce qu'on veut sur le sujet 
même si... "Utiliser des mots inexacts ajoute à la misère du monde" A.Camus


----------



## rolmich

Sauf que là Camus aurait dit "Inventer des mots nouveaux..."


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Ne te méprends pas: tout le monde comprendra si tu dis "salle de douche" - seuls les puristes te reprendront avec "salle d'eau".
L'invention c'est la vie de la langue !


----------



## Bezoard

rolmich said:


> Je me demande si le terme "salle de douche" est utilisé, et dans l'affirmative dans quels pays ?


Oui, je l'ai souvent entendu ou lu en France, mais pas pour signifier "salle de bains". Ça désigne, dans les gymnases, la salle généralement attenante aux vestiaires, où l'on prend des douches.
Exemples ici ou là.


> Le gymnase possédait une salle de douches.





> Ces chiffres peuvent être réduits au prorata du nombre des usagers admis simultanément. Chaque salle de douches doit également comporter une main courante.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous  pour toutes ces informations et explications vraiment précieuses.


----------

